# What's with used Strat prices?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

A buddy of mine has decided to buy his first nice guitar and wants a USA Strat. I told him I would find a good used guitar to save him some coin. I haven't looked at used Strat prices since I sold one about 3-4 years ago (which was difficult at $600!) so I cannot believe what I am seeing.

Why are used Strat prices so bloody high all of a sudden?! I know new ones have gone up, but used prices seem to have gone through the roof.

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I still see many an MIA standard for $800-$900 in reasonable condition. They've gone up (to me) about $150 in 3 years versus the $400 jump at the till.

Maybe you're just seeing the people who list their '97 standard for $1300?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> I still see many an MIA standard for $800-$900 in reasonable condition. They've gone up (to me) about $150 in 3 years versus the $400 jump at the till.
> 
> Maybe you're just seeing the people who list their '97 standard for $1300?


Yes, almost everything is at least $1000, upwards to $1400. I thought I could get one for $800, or maybe a decent deal in the $700-750 range.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You're probably looking at $900-$1000 for a used Am. std. these days. Between the weak dollar inflating prices on Reverb and the new prices jumping up with the introduction of the Professional line, people are asking crazy prices.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

I noticed that too with the pre 2012 AVRI models before Fender made changes with the finishes etc. People think they can increase prices on instruments that did not benefit from the changes.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm going the other way. I'm looking to make the Mex and Indonesian fender products sound amazing. don't laugh, it's not impossible.

with the right pickups and picks , a simple guitar can really extend it's ability to create great tones, and still not break the bank.

there are excellent deals on Japanese fender products that are NOT the JV line. Heck I had to sell my JV for $700 and that was tough.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Always good to have a Strat in the arsenal.....Price can depend on where 'Here' is.


----------



## SurfGreenStrat (Feb 8, 2016)

Whether it's American or Mexican, people want too much for them. They quote the tax and then basically price the Strat like it was brand new, minus the tax lol. I had to checked Kijiji every day for almost a month to find a Mexican Strat that was offered for $450 with a gigbag. I bartered with the guy and took it home for $425 without the bag. I think that's a fair price, but on my search there were plenty of MIMs for $700-$900. Why would you pull out that much cash to pay a stranger when you could just finance one from L&M or whoever, in your preferred colour with preferred specifications is beyond me.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

sambonee said:


> I'm going the other way. I'm looking to make the Mex and Indonesian fender products sound amazing. don't laugh, it's not impossible.
> 
> with the right pickups and picks , a simple guitar can really extend it's ability to create great tones, and still not break the bank.
> 
> there are excellent deals on Japanese fender products that are NOT the JV line. Heck I had to sell my JV for $700 and that was tough.


I am with sambonee. I have owned American Deluxe Strats and Teles, and MIM Strats and Teles. I will never sell my American Deluxe Strat that I custom ordered from McAulay Music in Cambridge as it is the nicest Strat I have ever played, but that said, I generally like the necks better on MIM guitars over MIA guitars. And to me playability is the most important thing. And then I can upgrade the pickups with whatever I want and still have less invested than I would in a MIA.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Funny that I find when the finish is taken off the neck and replaced with truoil or gunstock oil, (done right) it's hard to complain about.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If prices are up $400 at the till, why would someone not want to take advantage of using that as a reason to get more out of the sale of their used guitar? 

If not, its no different than burning cash. The new one is going to cost that much more to replace it...may as well get what you can


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$1k for a 3 year old guitar now listed at $1.5k in good condition is not unreasonable.

I also dont see these $700 MIMs either. When I do, they dont move.

Still not sure where you guys are looking. Im quoting toronto and london groups.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's just a strat. Why do you need one with Fender on the headstock?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> It's just a strat. Why do you need one with Fender on the headstock?


Couldn't the same thing be said about any guitar? We covet brands that are supposedly so much better than brand X, that we forget there are great alternatives that make so much more sense


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I'm going the other way. I'm looking to make the Mex and Indonesian fender products sound amazing. don't laugh, it's not impossible.
> 
> with the right pickups and picks , a simple guitar can really extend it's ability to create great tones, and still not break the bank.
> 
> there are excellent deals on Japanese fender products that are NOT the JV line. Heck I had to sell my JV for $700 and that was tough.



The higher end MIMs (ie. the Classic series) are exceptional values. Great guitars, especially for the money.

When I was looking for a Tele to keep for life I couldn't get what I wanted (three saddle bridge, double-bound sunburst body, 7.25" radius, rosewood fretboard, and vintage sized frets) without going to the custom shop level. So instead, I bought a Squier Classic Vibe Custom and then ordered a MIM Classic '60s neck directly from Fender. It came with a logo and a legit serial number. I had that put on the body then sold the original neck to get about half of the money back that I spent on the neck. It was the best guitar decision I ever made. I want to change the electronics and the pickups (it came with Suhr Classic Ts installed and I'm not a fan) and have everything picked out, I just haven't gotten around to it yet (my Dad passed away as the guitar was being put together so I had bigger issues to deal with and have just been lazy since then).

I already love that guitar, and expect that I will love it that much more once the electronics and pickups are changed, so I fully understand and support your quest to mod MIMs to your liking as you can get exactly what you want without paying stupid prices.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fox Rox said:


> I generally like the necks better on MIM guitars over MIA guitars.




I couldn't agree more.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Scotty said:


> If prices are up $400 at the till, why would someone not want to take advantage of using that as a reason to get more out of the sale of their used guitar?
> 
> If not, its no different than burning cash. The new one is going to cost that much more to replace it...may as well get what you can



While I understand that, asking the same as you paid, and sometimes more, because of new prices is just stupid. They are not vintage items and their value has not increased.


----------



## xXErrma GerrdXx (Aug 5, 2017)

traynor_garnet said:


> A buddy of mine has decided to buy his first nice guitar and wants a USA Strat. I told him I would find a good used guitar to save him some coin. I haven't looked at used Strat prices since I sold one about 3-4 years ago (which was difficult at $600!) so I cannot believe what I am seeing.
> 
> Why are used Strat prices so bloody high all of a sudden?! I know new ones have gone up, but used prices seem to have gone through the roof.
> 
> TG





traynor_garnet said:


> A buddy of mine has decided to buy his first nice guitar and wants a USA Strat. I told him I would find a good used guitar to save him some coin. I haven't looked at used Strat prices since I sold one about 3-4 years ago (which was difficult at $600!) so I cannot believe what I am seeing.
> 
> Why are used Strat prices so bloody high all of a sudden?! I know new ones have gone up, but used prices seem to have gone through the roof.
> 
> TG


I got this guy for 450$ about y months ago. It's a 2004 Hwy 1


traynor_garnet said:


> A buddy of mine has decided to buy his first nice guitar and wants a USA Strat. I told him I would find a good used guitar to save him some coin. I haven't looked at used Strat prices since I sold one about 3-4 years ago (which was difficult at $600!) so I cannot believe what I am seeing.
> 
> Why are used Strat prices so bloody high all of a sudden?! I know new ones have gone up, but used prices seem to have gone through the roof.
> 
> TG


----------



## xXErrma GerrdXx (Aug 5, 2017)

About 6 months ago I got a Hwy1 2004 for 450$ 

To me it was worth it..i love that guitar !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I sold a few really nice Strats (EJ, AVRI, Mayer, USA Deluxe) a couple years ago for way less than I should have, but nobody was buying so I dropped my asking prices.


----------



## xXErrma GerrdXx (Aug 5, 2017)

xXErrma GerrdXx said:


> About 6 months ago I got a Hwy1 2004 for 450$
> 
> To me it was worth it..i love that guitar !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> While I understand that, asking the same as you paid, and sometimes more, because of new prices is just stupid. They are not vintage items and their value has not increased.


The value has increased - because the value of the new model has increased. Guitars dont depreciate the same way vehicles do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Couldn't the same thing be said about any guitar? We covet brands that are supposedly so much better than brand X, that we forget there are great alternatives that make so much more sense


Yes, it happens all the time with guitars, amps, cars, clothes, etc, etc.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> The value has increased - because the value of the new model has increased. Guitars dont depreciate the same way vehicles do.


They don't appreciate either.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Faracaster has a black 2004 Am STD listed for $1000.00.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, it happens all the time with guitars, amps, cars, clothes, etc, etc.


If I build a Tele, it's going to say No-Club on the headstock (reference to the car/truck guys in this area who display this instead of Chev, Dodge, Ford banners on their rides)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> They don't appreciate either.


They arent. A 2014 am std sold for more than a 2001, and changes were made. If both guitars are in the same shape, the newer one will still be worth more to someone.

Les paul studios got the same increase in the new and used market, but I dont see a thread on it .

Again, you can find older models for sale at the used price from a few years ago. If you are not feeling patient then feel free to pay an extra $100 (11% give or take) for the more expensive one.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

As I said in my OP, the guitar is for my friend. He's still basically a beginner and doesn't have the time/skills/knowledge to buy a lower model and start modding and changing parts. 

I guess I will wait to see if a 90s or early 2000s USA Strat appears for a better price.

From my own perspective, I am quickly becoming done with Fender and Gibson. Nice guitars, but you pay an absurd amount for a logo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@traynor_garnet whereabouts do you live?

Why does he have to mod a lower end model? If he's a beginner, why is he eager to spring for the american one? I'd talk him into a good condition used MIM for $500 to make sure he loves it, and then once he knows what strat things he does and doesn't like *then* go for an American of some sort.

However, if he's dead set on a US model then I'm sure we can collectively find him one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Funny how things change. Two years ago there was a thread about how stores were not interested in taking a strat on a trade in.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

xXErrma GerrdXx said:


> About 6 months ago I got a Hwy1 2004 for 450$
> 
> To me it was worth it..i love that guitar !


That's a nice score. 

TG your friend should look for a big headstock Hwy 1 ('06 or newer - Fender upgraded the bridge & pickups at that time - the stock A3s sound really nice) or a big headstock American Special, which is what the Hwy 1s morphed into (more durable poly finish & Texas Special pickups).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on a gently used MIM model, more than good enough for a beginner (i.e. stays in tune, has reasonable action & doesn't fret out). Later on he can decide to upgrade some parts or sell/trade it without losing too much.

FWIW my impression is that any of the sig series or vintage-inspired models seem to be a put together a little bit better vs. a MIM Std. 

The Classic Player models would also be a good choice as they have bigger frets & a flatter fingerboard radius that a beginner might find to be a little more playable vs. a vintage-spec neck.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bestbuy was blowing out MIM stuff super cheap a while back

I have a MIM tele that is great. it had SD pickups in it, stock though. 

I have no problem at all with Mexican Fenders. easy enough to upgrade pickups, if you so desire


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> I am with sambonee. I have owned American Deluxe Strats and Teles, and MIM Strats and Teles. I will never sell my American Deluxe Strat that I custom ordered from McAulay Music in Cambridge as it is the nicest Strat I have ever played, but that said, I generally like the necks better on MIM guitars over MIA guitars. And to me playability is the most important thing. And then I can upgrade the pickups with whatever I want and still have less invested than I would in a MIA.


I have a american deluxe strat also, its a great guitar, going to be very hard to let it go, and my deluxe telecaster is going to be even harder...i just love those two guitars...they both have the same neck profile and Noise-less pickups.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I was in the local Big ORANGE machine last night and seen three USA strat's for $699 each. They were not mint but all in good shape. Complete with warranty and bill of sale. One came with a case.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> I was in the local Big ORANGE machine last night.


Home Depot?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would just get him a Squier Classic Vibe.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

It's the Gibson business plan. Raise the price of new guitars to ridiculously high figures and the used market follows.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

zurn said:


> I would just get him a Squier Classic Vibe.


He wants to play guitar not heat the house .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm glad I got a new Am Std. Strat before the prices went way up.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Prices go one way.
Up.
It's called inflation and it's a fact of life.
If you have the money, buy now before they go up even more.
I can't tell you how many times I hesitated on something because the price seemed high and then kicked myself later because the price only got higher.
That brings up the second point.
Our wages rarely, if ever, keep up with inflation.
As a general rule our purchasing power goes one way.
Down.

It is what it is.
We have to learn to deal with it .... or else stop buying guitars.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> It's just a strat. Why do you need one with Fender on the headstock?



Four non-Fender brands that are excellent are Godin, G&L, Grosh, and SVL Guitars.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You might feel like countering my post by saying TVs are cheaper than they've been in a long time.
Consumer electronics aren't in the same marketing arena as guitars and amps.
They have planned obsolescence built into them.
It's a different kind of inflation strategy.
Keep people buying the same thing over and over again.
It's actually much more brilliant than traditional inflation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

BMW-KTM said:


> Our wages rarely, if ever, keep up with inflation.


Get a government job. You'll be above it.


BMW-KTM said:


> Keep people buying the same thing over and over again.
> It's actually much more brilliant than traditional inflation.


Especially cheap press board furniture from Leon's, et all.
Solid wood last 3-5 generations.
Cheap stuff .. 3-5 years.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I'm going the other way. I'm looking to make the Mex and Indonesian fender products sound amazing. don't laugh, it's not impossible.
> 
> with the right pickups and picks , a simple guitar can really extend it's ability to create great tones, and still not break the bank.
> 
> there are excellent deals on Japanese fender products that are NOT the JV line. Heck I had to sell my JV for $700 and that was tough.


That's my method. Making Chinese instruments hang with the big boys.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> Prices go one way.
> Up.
> It's called inflation and it's a fact of life.
> If you have the money, buy now before they go up even more.
> ...


+1000

My grandfather used to say, "Everything's going up but the wages."


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is good advice, but if you're good at it, you could buy a few junked out Fenders and make a Frankenstrat with one that has a salvageable body and one that has a good neck. 

You can use aftermarket parts (pickups, tuners, etc.) and maybe save some coin, if you do it right. 

Hint, it's good to get friendly with a luthier/repair guy; they always have lots of good parts lying around.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a friend in Vancouver who does that.
He scours the ads for guitars he can buy for a song.
They're relatively worthless because something is irreparably damaged or hacked up.
He salvages the good parts and creates some pretty damned good players.
It's not a great return on investment but it's a satisfying hobby that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Distortion said:


> Funny how things change. Two years ago there was a thread about how stores were not interested in taking a strat on a trade in.


Yep, that was me that posted that. Spaceman Music in Ottawa had them coming out of their ying yang. Right now they have about a dozen and USA models are all over 1000.00


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Get a Squier ... what ... they are Stratocaster, it's written on the headstock.
Really, if you never dared try one, do so, you might be surprised. Classic Vibe, Vintage Modified, some are better than MIM's.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> I have a friend in Vancouver who does that.
> He scours the ads for guitars he can buy for a song.
> They're relatively worthless because something is irreparably damaged or hacked up.
> He salvages the good parts and creates some pretty damned good players.
> It's not a great return on investment but it's a satisfying hobby that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


Eric Clapton did it. 

The last I heard, that guitar sold for a lot of money at an auction.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

BMW-KTM said:


> It's not a great return on investment but it's a satisfying hobby


I did that for a few years.
Mostly to acquire/hone my skills to build my own Byrdland some day.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

A Byrdland would be quite an undertaking.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Went back to L&M last night. One week and all three USA strats gone at $699 plus tax. USA tele on the rack at $899 now I doubt it will last the weekend. Better than money in the bank .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BGood said:


> Get a Squier ... what ... they are Stratocaster, it's written on the headstock.
> Really, if you never dared try one, do so, you might be surprised. Classic Vibe, Vintage Modified, some are better than MIM's.


Having played all three, I'd take a CV50's or VM70s Strat over a MIM Std all day long.


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I'm not sure if this is good advice, but if you're good at it, you could buy a few junked out Fenders and make a Frankenstrat with one that has a salvageable body and one that has a good neck.
> 
> You can use aftermarket parts (pickups, tuners, etc.) and maybe save some coin, if you do it right.
> 
> Hint, it's good to get friendly with a luthier/repair guy; they always have lots of good parts lying around.


Fenders are all Frankenstrats anyway- some sound very good...

But I was incredulous that the 'Solution' to the 'Problem' of strings NOT aligning to the Neck on some EJ Signature Model Strats is to :
1)Loosen the neck Bolts and MOVE THE NECK IN the POCKET till parallel with strings.
2) Tighten the Bolts.
Fixed. EXCEPT you should NOT be able to do this on a properly CNC Machined Modern Guitar- the Pocket should be TIGHT , and of course the strings should be very very very close to Parallel to Start.
So they are ALL Frankensteins because the CNC Guy for the Necks does not Know or Care or has never Met the CNC Guy for the Bodies or they are Unsupervised .
Frankensteins with loose neck pockets...so you need to find a ' good' one..lol.

So they like Gibson have the 'History' and people put up with it..instead of seeking better...and some Competitors try to Copy these inferior 60's Designs in 2017...
Hopefully the Competition will aim Higher..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seriously?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

robertkoa said:


> ...some Competitors try to Copy these inferior 60's Designs in 2017...


What was so inferior with the "60's Designs"?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

robertkoa said:


> Fenders are all Frankenstrats anyway- some sound very good...
> 
> But I was incredulous that the 'Solution' to the 'Problem' of strings NOT aligning to the Neck on some EJ Signature Model Strats is to :
> 1)Loosen the neck Bolts and MOVE THE NECK IN the POCKET till parallel with strings.
> ...


Maybe the wood just shrank a bit and threw the whole thing off? 

New guitars can take a year or so to settle down. Some more restless than others and can be a pain before the settle.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

New band name : The Loose Neck Pockets


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Deals are out there. Just left a store used 2011 American special. Nice red with a maple neck excellent shape. $599 plus tax. USA built. I don't need another but there out there. Comes with three month warranty.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Deals are out there. Just left a store used 2011 American special. Nice red with a maple neck excellent shape. $599 plus tax. USA built. I don't need another but there out there. Comes with three month warranty.


What store? I'd say that sounds like consignment except that you have a warranty.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> What store? I'd say that sounds like consignment except that you have a warranty.


Check your in box.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Check your in box.


Thanks!


----------

